# Power District Question



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

This is my 14'x4' HO scale layout. I use the NCE Power Cab DCC system, as of right now I have one two wire 12ga buss line running around the layout. 
My question is if I want additional power districts will I need to run additional buss wires for each power district?

As an example my main like will need a buss wire and the industrial branch line will need its own buss line and the run around tracks will need its own buss line and so on?

Also, NCE says to use the CP6 circuit breaker with the Power Cab, however, I have heard it does not work will. Does anyone have any suggestions on that?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

A power district is all the trackage that is powered by a single booster including sub districts. A subdistrict is trackage powered by a single circuit breaker. There can be multiple sub districts within a power district. All districts and sub districts are completely isolated from each other electrically via insulated rail joiners on both rails. You would have a single power district with several sub districts. Probably up to 5 subdistricts on your plan. If both rails are not properly insulated and phase wired is when circuit breakers don't work as planned.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe

I am wondering why you want to break up your layout into
power districts? Do you run that many locos? Are they
slowing in certain areas? Are derail short circuits annoying
guests operating in a different section?

When it comes to doing this sort of thing I recommend that
you read the materials of Alan Gartner, perhaps the country's
foremost expert on DCC.

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> Joe
> 
> I am wondering why you want to break up your layout into
> power districts? Do you run that many locos? Are they
> ...


Don, 

I run two operators on the layout, one on the bottom and on on the top. I was told by someone that I should have a circuit breaker to protect from derailments and to not disrupt other people during ops sessions. He also recommended that I break my layout into 6 sections. 
This is my first layout to be wired in DCC so I am not certain how to do most of these things, thank your for the web site on DCC. 

JoeG


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe

I have a room size DCC layout that has a wall following single track
main, two good yards, several industrial spurs and a center peninsula
with a wye and 2 more spurs. Possibly about the track 'miles'
that you have. I power it with a single Bachmann
EZ 1 amp controller. I do run 2 and 4 locos at the
same time with it often without problem. 
While it can be annoying to a guest operator to
be shut down by a derail short circuit by another operator does it happen
so often that you want to go to the trouble to isolate and rewire
your layout and the expense of buying the equipment? 
Six power districts seems way overkill. I could see maybe
2 or 3 to answer your breaker question though. You might
consider the Digitrax PM42 which can control the power for
up to 4 districts, (or you can use one unit of it as a reverse loop
controller).

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=digitrax+PM42&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Still, do read what Alan Gartner says.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Don, 

Im wiring my layout for the first time so I'd like to do the wiring now before I get to far into it. I also got a bunch of 12ga wire for free from my friend that is a contractor so I should be good for a while. 
Also, I am reading Alan Gartner's web page and I think I like the bulb idea for a short detection system.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The 12 v bulb in series with one leg of the DCC power buss works
well most of the time. It does prevent a short from overloading
the controller or booster. However, remember that it is IN SERIES
with your track so there is some power loss. My brother uses the
bulb on his DCC layout powered by a 5 amp booster
but he has found that he has to bypass the bulb in some situations.
He simply has an on/off switch across the bulbs contacts.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Don, 

I am using the 2 amp Power cab NCE. I wonder if the bulb would draw to much for that system?

Joe


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A circuit breaker and/or fuse will instantly "kill" a short circuit,removing all current from the faulty section and will prevent the short from acting up until it is cured.On the other hand,should a short occur,a bulb will turn "on" thus limiting the current surge to about 2 amps. BUT will keep the same 2 amps. applied to all wiring,connections and such that happen to be between the bulb a the shorted spot.A bulb isn't a circuit breaker by any means.

The original question is yes,every district needs its own set of buss wires and insulated joiners to both tracks at every intersection between two districts.However,in my opinion,the proposed layout doesn't need any additional booster with the added complexity and costs that come with it.The layout doesn't lend itself to more than a train or two,has no return loop,etc.Just have enough feeders (every six feet or so) and everything should be fine.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

With a 2 amps. set,the bulb is worthless.Let the command station's circuit breaker do what it should.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> A circuit breaker and/or fuse will instantly "kill" a short circuit,removing all current from the faulty section and will prevent the short from acting up until it is cured.On the other hand,should a short occur,a bulb will turn "on" thus limiting the current surge to about 2 amps. BUT will keep the same 2 amps. applied to all wiring,connections and such that happen to be between the bulb a the shorted spot.A bulb isn't a circuit breaker by any means.
> 
> The original question is yes,every district needs its own set of buss wires and insulated joiners to both tracks at every intersection between two districts.However,in my opinion,the proposed layout doesn't need any additional booster with the added complexity and costs that come with it.The layout doesn't lend itself to more than a train or two,has no return loop,etc.Just have enough feeders (every six feet or so) and everything should be fine.


Jake, 

Thanks I was looking for that information for a long time. I think I will still set my bus wires un so that it will have its own districts but have it all go the the Power Cab for now until I need or want separate circuit breakers. 
And you are correct I only run two locomotives at a time with a dumby engine.

Joe


----------

